# Yard Equipment Storage ideas



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

This summer my wife and I would like to park our cars in the garage, which would mean yard equipment would have to be moved. We have two collector cars which we would like to park and be comfortable getting in and out of the garage so there's no room for 2 mowers and a snow blower anymore.

We have a walk out basement that is not finished that would be the first area to come to mind. (Of course running equipment dry of gas every time) We have thought of getting a shed, but the slop in our backyard is so steep that a shed would cost way more than we can afford to build a foundation and or retaining wall + the cost of the shed. 4ft drop for every 10ft the the slope.

Does anyone have any creative ideas for equipment storage? I have a Toro Greensmaster 1000, Toro Timemaster, and Toro Snowmaster 724.

Thanks


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

We have a finished walkout basement. One corner was walled off to create a garden garage. It has a 8' wide 7' tall roll up door, overhead lights, plenty of outlets all at counter height.
We keep the lawn & garden stuff, pool stuff, rarely used power tools (table saw, chop saw) and, when I get some shelves built we will move the seasonal holiday decorations in.


----------

